# cartels, ride capo's or 390 boss for my t rice



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Based on your described riding style I would say either the 390 Boss or the Cartel. The Capo will be overkill for you. I can't speak on the Autocant system as I have never used it, but I can say that the Yes I Cant on the Rome's is amazing. My knees would hurt after a ong day of shredding in my Union Flites, but in my 390 Boss there is zero soreness in them at the end of the day. Canting works. It made a believer out of me.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

The Cartel's are a "safe" choice since they are definitely good. I may be a little biased toward burton but I think you will be much happier if you go with either of the other two choices. And may take a look at the Union bindings. I just bought a pair and can't say enough good things about them.

I rode the Ride Maestro's and they felt pretty good, granted they were a little snug for my boots but even with the footbeds my Union SL's felt much more comfortable and flexible.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

you should look at the rodeos instead of the capos. Or the Seb Touts pro model


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Mob Boss for 120 on WM right now....


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

redlude97 said:


> you should look at the rodeos instead of the capos. Or the Seb Touts pro model


are rodeos more mid stiff instead of super stiff like the capos?


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

Banjo said:


> Mob Boss for 120 on WM right now....


according to "the good ride" mob boss is more stiff and responsive than the 390 boss but according to reviews and everyone on here its more of a park binding?


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

wedore said:


> according to "the good ride" mob boss is more stiff and responsive than the 390 boss but according to reviews and everyone on here its more of a park binding?


I don't think the 390 is stiff enough for a trice. I'd go with ride capo from that list.


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

ksup3erb said:


> I don't think the 390 is stiff enough for a trice. I'd go with ride capo from that list.


you personally or you think i should? im an intermediate rider whos just starting to get into jumps...supposedly a slightly flexier binding could be more forgiving on the lands?


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

wedore said:


> are rodeos more mid stiff instead of super stiff like the capos?


Stiffness:
Rodeos<maestro<capo

You should look at the maestros too


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

wedore said:


> according to "the good ride" mob boss is more stiff and responsive than the 390 boss but according to reviews and everyone on here its more of a park binding?


Umh... Another one, they say raiden zeros are stiffer than phantoms too.... Which is not true


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

wedore said:


> you personally or you think i should? im an intermediate rider whos just starting to get into jumps...supposedly a slightly flexier binding could be more forgiving on the lands?


In your OP you say more big mountain stuff. You need a stiffer binding for that, and you need a stiffer binding for the trice. Given those two I think you should get the capo. 

For park get a different setup. That's not the right board.


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

sxdaca said:


> Stiffness:
> Rodeos<maestro<capo
> 
> You should look at the maestros too


do you think the maestros are same stiffness as the cartels?


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

Check out Rome Targas. It has different settings to make ur bindings med flex to super stiff flex. Snowolf did a review in the bindings review section. I'm on my iPhone or I would post the link. Also, evo.com has them on sale for $187. But I haven't checked anywhere else for better deals.
With the riding style ur doing, get stiffer bindings. Canted beds has great reviews alone



NWBoarder said:


> Based on your described riding style I would say either the 390 Boss or the Cartel. The Capo will be overkill for you. I can't speak on the Autocant system as I have never used it, but I can say that the Yes I Cant on the Rome's is amazing. My knees would hurt after a ong day of shredding in my Union Flites, but in my 390 Boss there is zero soreness in them at the end of the day. Canting works. It made a believer out of me.


What degree of angle u running on ur canted bed?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

IS3, I use the full 3.5 degree. The 2 degree was alright, but the 3.5 just felt better to me. OP, the Targas are a solid choice from everything I have heard. They were what I was going to buy before I got my 390 Boss. I might still buy a pair if I catch them for the right price.


----------



## frombrooklyn22 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have used 390 boss, cartels, and force on my 153 t rice. 

Force was too stiff for my liking. cartels were definitely flexible on the t rice. I found the 390s is the happy medium. Hope this helps.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Fwiw, I have 390 bosses on a riders choice which is a flexier board than a t rice. Good fit. I have it on 2 deg canting.


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

checkin out the maestro..they might be a good choice ahead of the capo if i want something a little more forgiving but still stiffer. I wish all the brands used the same flex rating system. id really like to know how maestros compare to cartels compared to rome targa. I think id shy away from the cartels just cos of the auto cant system vs real canting. however how to know which binding from rome/ride match in flex


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

wedore said:


> checkin out the maestro..they might be a good choice ahead of the capo if i want something a little more forgiving but still stiffer. I wish all the brands used the same flex rating system. id really like to know how maestros compare to cartels compared to rome targa. I think id shy away from the cartels just cos of the auto cant system vs real canting. however how to know which binding from rome/ride match in flex


Lots of good suggestions on here. Only way for you to actually decide is to get some and try them out. If you don't like them sell them before you put too much wear on them. As far as the stiffness goes, you need to figure it out. Just because I prefer stiff baseplate doesn't mean you will. Your really just going to need to pick one and see how it goes unless you can find a place to demo them. Not the answer you're looking for but it's the truth.


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

briancgrs said:


> Lots of good suggestions on here. Only way for you to actually decide is to get some and try them out. If you don't like them sell them before you put too much wear on them. As far as the stiffness goes, you need to figure it out. Just because I prefer stiff baseplate doesn't mean you will. Your really just going to need to pick one and see how it goes unless you can find a place to demo them. Not the answer you're looking for but it's the truth.


yeh thats probably true. although im in aus and in queensland (googles maps that shit) so bottom line...no snow and no market for second hand bindings lol i just gotta try to make the best guess without trying it and hope i get something i like


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

We told you what binding fits your needs. Now the next thing is, to figure out if the toe strap of the binding you want fits your boots. This is where a shop that has the bindings you want, would come in handy. You can try them and if you dont like them, dont buy them. 

Good Luck


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

I tried the 390s and Cartels and went with Cartels due to all the durability issues posted about the Rome bindings. Flex wise, they felt very similar to me.

The Cartels seemed little lighter as well.


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

thanks guys for all the info/help. im heading into my local snowboard shop today and check them out. i feel kinda bad using them to suss my gear and then buying online...but when u sell 32 lashed boots for 400 AUD and boards for $800 AUD when they are 400 online from the US what do you expect?


----------



## beall (Sep 9, 2011)

I know what you mean. That's why I am hunting for bargains in the State now since it is almost the end of the season for them and the start of the season for us in a couple of months. Are you using a forwarding company to see your snow gear over? Not sure how much the board cost though for shipping over to Oz from the States, but I have a few items that are not big and they can fit in a medium box so it will be cheaper to consolidate them.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

Gotta do what you gotta do, to save a buck or 2 

I do it all the time. There is this store by me(www.evo.com), and they have an online site as well. The funny thing is, the sales that are on their online site, are not on sale at the store :icon_scratch:

Just dont tell the people that your going to buy online, before you waste their time. They might be bias and try to convince you to buy a sales pitch, instead of what you want. Keep your game face on and get what you want, not what they want you to buy.


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

hmm yeh i dont use a forwarding company cos then it just gets too hard. i got the t rice shipped for like 60 bucks. bargain. some brands arent allowed to be shipped to aus but between evo.com dogfunk.com and ebay i can generally find what i want  if i feel too guilty ill buy stomp pad from them for 20 bucks lol


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

wedore said:


> according to "the good ride" mob boss is more stiff and responsive than the 390 boss but according to reviews and everyone on here its more of a park binding?


Yeah ... and the Good Ride just lost all of it's credibility.

I've only been riding canted bindings the past 3 seasons. K2 Auto Uprise, Raiden Blackhawks, 390 Boss and Burton Vitas with autocant.

I did not notice the canting missing when riding the autocant. The Vita is a very nice binding, and I have to assume the Cartel is just as nice.

But I'm thinking the Raiden Blackhawk might be something you could look at. Canted, great ratchets etc. etc.


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

ahhh i really wanted to go with the burton cartels and end all this pain haha...but i suspected the autocant would be questionable when compared to real canting in the rides...and youre the second person to try it and agree. so i think ill go for real canting.

so ride capos are too stiff for me, cartels autocant is dodgy, rome boss is too flexy...so im back at square one :dizzy:

1. maestros could be a good alternative to the capos - a little less stiff but $239 - would these be similar flex to cartels?

2. Targas can dial in ur own flex so i could check them out

3. nitro blackhawks (as suggested above) seems like a contender, cant find many reviews on this tho

thoughts on these 3?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think you misunderstood. I said I didn't notice the Burton didn't have it.

I.e. no difference between the canted bindings and the Burton autocant.

Of course I could be one of those guys who has a larger tolerance for different cant angles.

The Raiden Blackhawk is a fine binding. I would have kept it except my boot was a bit small in it (7.5) and couldn't center it right. Even with it not being centered (heel heavy) I had a blast on them. Responsive enough to go as fast as I needed (Coda). I'm no speedster but hit 35mph+ here and there before I pussy out.

But playful enough to do straight airs and such.

The T Rice might be stiffer than the Coda though so others should chime in on Blackhawk compatibility.

There is the Raiden Machine that combines air dampening and canting. That's the best of all worlds. I'd jump on that myself if it weren't rated so stiff (put them on a Cobra ...)

If Raiden is listening. Do that shit for the Phantom or blackhawk please!


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

wedore said:


> checkin out the maestro..they might be a good choice ahead of the capo if i want something a little more forgiving but still stiffer. I wish all the brands used the same flex rating system. id really like to know how maestros compare to cartels compared to rome targa. I think id shy away from the cartels just cos of the auto cant system vs real canting. however how to know which binding from rome/ride match in flex


Yeah like I said before these bindings are pretty sick. Their new high back( Slimeback EC) has ridiculous torsional flex yet you have that stiff response you want when on that more aggressive terrain outside the park. They are extremely comfortable and an handle anything you throw at them. In comparison of my union SL's they feel slightly more rigid. Not stiff but rigid, it might be that I got new boots since I rode the maestro's but turn initiation just feel more comfortable to me on the sl's. Maybe it's the aluminum base or maybe I'm just crazy haha. But there you have it


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

I have not done a side by side but Ride bindings are generally stiffer than average as Ride boards are damper than average.

E.g., Ride EX is plenty of binding for most applications. No experience with the maestro but it sounds pretty good based on others' feedback.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The 390 Boss will not be to soft and flexy for your T. Rice. I use mine on a 2014 NS Heritage and they pair up great. I still say Cartels or 390 Boss for your needs. The Targas would be a good choice as well. Not that different in terms of stiffness from the 390 Boss, but they do have a little more adjustability.


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

NWBoarder said:


> The 390 Boss will not be to soft and flexy for your T. Rice. I use mine on a 2014 NS Heritage and they pair up great. I still say Cartels or 390 Boss for your needs. The Targas would be a good choice as well. Not that different in terms of stiffness from the 390 Boss, but they do have a little more adjustability.


What is your take on the maestros or raiden blackhawks? Do you think they would be too stiff and unforgiving for an intermediate rider like myself?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I haven't ridden either of those bindings, but I have heard good things about the Raidens. Sorry I can't help you out more on them.


----------



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have the Capo's. Love them. excellent heel hold if thats what your looking for. The soles are cush as well .


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

CK93 said:


> I have the Capo's. Love them. excellent heel hold if thats what your looking for. The soles are cush as well .


its hard for me to decide on a binding cos everyone likes most of the bindings ive listed. i guess the deciding factor is whether it would be suited to me - an intermediate rider on a 153 t rice. i like to bomb down and carve and want to start doing some jumps (not park per se) and some people have suggested that a flexier binding (still relatively stiff) might be easier for someone to learn to nail their landings...thats why ive decided maestros or blackhawks


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

hey guys, so i worked out how much each binding would cost me (including shipping to aus) so hopefully i can pick the best binding for the price - might finally get a winner!


burton cartels - $242.44
k2 company - $259.34
rome 390 boss - $323.90
ride maestros - $351.58
raiden blackhawks - can't get them shipped here 

so its outta the first 4. all have canting of some sort, all are medium flex all mountain bindings and all get great reviews. which do you guys think is the best value for my $$

cheers!


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

cartels. 10char


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

wedore said:


> hey guys, so i worked out how much each binding would cost me (including shipping to aus) so hopefully i can pick the best binding for the price - might finally get a winner!
> 
> 
> burton cartels - $242.44
> ...


Cartels (I Hear the K2 companies are good though). At that price choose one of those two.


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Cartels (I Hear the K2 companies are good though). At that price choose one of those two.



I have last year's K2 Company bindings (first bindings I've ever owned) and I've enjoyed them so far. My only complain is that the heelcup isn't adjustable and sometimes the toe strap will loosen if I take a hard fall or hit something. It is easy to readjust but can be annoying if others are waiting for you.


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

can you adjust the heel cup on the burton cartels? i wonder if they have changed this for the 2013 company bindings...


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I think they are a unibody design. No heelcup adjustment.

I'd go K2 company. More responsive than the Cartel and excellent build quality. I just picked up a pair 2 weeks ago, the harshmellow is nice also.


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> I think they are a unibody design. No heelcup adjustment.
> 
> I'd go K2 company. More responsive than the Cartel and excellent build quality. I just picked up a pair 2 weeks ago, the harshmellow is nice also.


they are both uni body then with no option to adjust the heel cup?


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

with the cartels...EST is for burton boards with the channel system right? so i gotta make sure i get the flex? also what are cartel restricted? getting confused here...are they a diff binding?


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

wrong thread


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

IS3_FTW said:


> wrong thread


?

btw everyone i settled on the cartels in Blue, gonna look sweeeeet on my t rice


----------

